# First inlay...



## quickstix (Dec 23, 2007)

50 stars...what a chore that was, but worth the effort.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

those are nice...the maple dye rocks

I like the trout series as well but the flag is best...good job


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

That looks very nice. You did a fine job on that build.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Cool pen.


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

Good looking pen Chris!!!


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

All I can say is WOW


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

That is a really nice job.


----------

